# Month of Death



## luka (May 23, 2012)

in which month during the winter do most hives dies?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I'd say between Jan. and Feb.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I suspect late winter -- in this area, late Feb into mid March. They usually start brooding up then, and are at great danger of starving if it gets warm for a week or two and then cold and rainy.

We lose most of our hives then, as a general rule, although sometimes a few don't get that far.

Peter


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Around here April is the cruel month.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Late March here.


----------



## BOYZNUS (May 20, 2012)

Good mourning. I came on here today to ask a question about my dead hive,,, and here is the answer I was seeking. It has been in the teens to low twentys at night for about a month. The days have been mixed with cold clear day to cold wet days. I checked the hive this morning,, and have about 25 bees alive and flying around. I run 2 deeps and 1 medium. The medium is completly loaded with capped honey. The middle deep has capped honey in the 3 outside frames on each side, and empty brood cells throughout the rest of the frames. The lower deep is all empty brood cells. I found 2 empty queen cells and about 12 empty drone cells. The bees that are still on the frames look completly normal,,grouped together,,, except they are dead. (about 100 total throught the hive). So, I guess this is a normal occurance? Could I have done something to save them from dying and/or swarming? Should I re-invest money for another nuc? Thanx for your time. Have a great day.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

BOYZNUS said:


> except they are dead. (about 100 total throught the hive).


100 dead bees in the hive, that's it? Is the queen there too?

Your cluster is too small to stay warm. And that few of bees would not be able to defend to hive.

Did you treat for mites? Did you monitor your mites?

The 25 fling around are most likely robber bees come to get the honey they will be back in full force as it get warmer. Close up the hive to protect the honey. With that much honey a new package will get a good start.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

late feb to march warms up flowers bloom bees start raising brood cold snap hits bees will not leave brood starve


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm told here in Utah it's February.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

March here.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

CT here and DONT kill your dandelions if you had been. One of the 1st things to bloom and a good pollen source. Being on the coastal area the winter is almost over for us in another 6 weeks.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say Nov., Dec., and Jan. are the worst months here. The queen bee shuts down and not enough bees going into winter is hard. Trying to keep up with the warm and wet weather pattern really had an impact on the bees. We'll see how Feb. is going for them.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I lose most of mine in the very late winter and early spring. Just about when you see them flying here and there and think "phew....they made it", they don't.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Ravenseye, why? Can you share the issues as to why suddenly there is a loss?
Is it foods, weather, bees themselves, diseases, pests, etc?
I think knowing the problem might be preventable in the future hives.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I think mostly bees starve in the spring when they can't cover their brood and still reach the food they tunnelled thru over cold winter. Those are the avoidable losses. 15% of your colonies are going to dies because of queenlessness, pests and disease about every year no matter what you do.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

The queen kicks in around late winter. Suddenly you have brood in the colony that needs food. Pollen and honey are used up very quickly. Yes, there is some pollen out there in this area. Maybe willow, skunk cabbage. Possibly silver maple. A few others. But maybe not enough. Worst case is that they get geared up and we hit a cold snap. Or a long wet spell. Colony stores get depleted and you crash. I've had many a colony come through feezing cold and driving snow only to starve just when pollen pops. There is something to be said for feeding early and something to be said for feeding late in the fall. But if the spring hits with colder days, a teetering colony around here is likely to be a deadout. Anbd that doesn't take into account mites, disease, etc. It's hard to watch and harder to accept but bees are livestock and you have to develop a mindset around their keeping. You're a steward, not a saviour.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The queen kicks in around late winter. Suddenly you have brood in the colony that needs food. Pollen and honey are used up very quickly. Yes, there is some pollen out there in this area. Maybe willow, skunk cabbage. Possibly silver maple. A few others. But maybe not enough. 
** To fix, I just put some patties inside the hive during the winter months. They can use at anytime they like to. No need to worry if the queen decided to kick in early. The Italian bee produce all year long when enough resources are available for them.

Worst case is that they get geared up and we hit a cold snap. Or a long wet spell. Colony stores get depleted and you crash. 
** Again feed during the winter time since they are not going anywhere either thru the rain or the cold.

I've had many a colony come through feezing cold and driving snow only to starve just when pollen pops.
** I would put a heat pad (on low) on top to keep them warm. Cover the hive up afterward.

But if the spring hits with colder days, a teetering colony around here is likely to be a deadout. 
** Always monitor the weather here. When it is sunny I took off the cover and turn off the 
heat pad. When it is cold and rainy I put the cover back on and turn on the heat pad.

Anbd that doesn't take into account mites, disease, etc. It's hard to watch and harder to accept but bees are livestock and you have to develop a mindset around their keeping. You're a steward, not a saviour. 
** Get some VSH hygenic bees at least that would help somewhat. I know we are just a steward here but sometimes I like to think I can help them more.


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Winter, what's that?


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

Here the elders say << in March count your hives>>


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Drakos is right! Again, for me the late winter and early spring is the toughest part of the year.


----------

